# Serious question for European MH owners



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I was just wondering if any owners of European MHs with the habitation door on the drivers side could answer a question.

Have you ever been told on a UK caravan site that you cannot reverse in and must drive in, due to the position of the hab door ? this would probably mean looking at the back end of a caravan behind you or a hedge etc. 

A site we visited has told us that if we re-visit we must do this, in order to give privacy door side to UK tourers and MHs.

Thanks for any help, I know this isnt standard practise on CC or C&CC sites.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never heard this before. Some jobsworth.

Dave p


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oh yes on Rowntree Park in York this weekend - we were told to drive in and look at a bush.

Next time am reversing in whether they like it or not - nobcity!

We noticed all the caravans had reversed in so if there was a flood they could just hitch up sink and then drive off - so next time my argument will be we don't have to reverse can just drive off and trample all caravans in nearby vicinity.

We went to THS with C&CC last year who had me reversing 3 times or was it twice or is that different thread (!) got out told him was not doing it any more cos I was the only one in the field and he ran away - I scare the dog, kids, grannies, mostly men but am over it!

Greenie


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

had to do it when we had a cristall caravan on cherry tree at Sutton on sea i he was a jobs worth 2 liked his site tidy to the extreme


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

As site wardens we can see both sides of the debate.

Basically on some sites each person is entitled to their privacy so all hab doors go on say the right (as you look)) so no one can look into your hab area. This is quite common. If this means you have to go in frontwards then so be it.

On the other hand on other sites, only allow you to go in backwards as if you get stuck they can tow you out.

Bottom line is if you do not like the rules, do not stay there. Move on there is a whole world out there to see.

BTW we have a left hooker with the hab door on the "wrong" side, so have been subject at CC sites to some confusing pitching.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

The-Cookies said:


> had to do it when we had a cristall caravan on cherry tree at Sutton on sea i he was a jobs worth 2 liked his site tidy to the extreme


Hi I am not sure if a Cristall is with the door on the drivers side, it is this that I am interested in...................mainly because we want to re visit the site, but I am not happy to look at a hedge or the back of a caravan LOL and if thats the case we will boycott the site.

The warden tried to tell me that this is normal with ALL sites, when I said we hadn't experienced this before, he said 'oh you will with the CC club' but having already used the CC on lots of occasions we have never come across this with them.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Was asked to do it at CC site at Moreton on the Marsh. So we drove in and looked at a bush - for about 30 mins and then thought to pot with this and turned around. Ridiculous. Apparently my habitation door facing my UK-handed neighbour was infringing on his privacy. So what happens if I sit and look out my window at him? I won't go back to that site.
I checked with wardens at two other CC sites plus one C&CC site and they were incredulous. No such rule exists.
Sal


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

MyGalSal - Agreed no such rule exist per se (there never can be such a rule) but its down to each site managers descretion.

At Bashley Park (private site) it is mandatory for ALL vans doors to face the same way. No discussion. But this is a private site.

As for CCC and CC then as stated our exp is that its down to the site managers decision.

If you are not happy, then as a club member (CC or CCC) only YOU have the right to change it at the AGM and or via the normal process.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

MyGalSal said:


> Was asked to do it at CC site at Moreton on the Marsh. So we drove in and looked at a bush - for about 30 mins and then thought to pot with this and turned around. Ridiculous. Apparently my habitation door facing my UK-handed neighbour was infringing on his privacy. So what happens if I sit and look out my window at him? I won't go back to that site.
> I checked with wardens at two other CC sites plus one C&CC site and they were incredulous. No such rule exists.
> Sal


If I had a difference of opinion with a warden on an argument of such I would ask the guy on the next pitch for his thoughts. More than likely no problem exists except in the mind of the warden


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

If I was forced to park in a direction that didn't suite me I would drive off. Having said that I only stay on CL's so it hasn't been an issue and I can't see it being one.

What fussy sods some people are.

Karl


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

This situation arises at virtually every rally and the rally staff deal with it by using their common sense. Clearly there are a lot of CARAVAN (and yes - the caravan word is important) site managers/wardens who don't have any common sense. The simple answer is to go elsewhere next time - or maybe tell the site manager that for religious reasons you have to face East/West (or wherever your favourite god happens to be). An accusation of discrimination on the grounds of religion could be good for some amusement. :wink: 

PS: We very rarely stay on sites in the UK, in Europe I've never heard of any site owner telling UK 'van owners which way round they have to park.

PPS: Twenty odd years ago we had an Italian caravan with the door on the offside - now that could have caused some interesting situations?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Do they actually come round and inspect you?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We have actually forged a couple of good friendships, due to our door facing others. 

When I told one of these friends a couple of days ago what had happened, she said she loved it the week our door faced theirs as it was nice to say 'Good Morning etc' surely this is what camping/caravanning/motorhoming is all about ? Its very rare you find folk not wanting to talk etc on any camp site, and is one of the things we enjoy about motorhoming mixing with and meeting like minded folk. A bit different when we are at home LOL.

but why do some wardens want to run things like a prison ? must be something to do with the name and the power.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The whole thing is complete bollox really innit :twisted: 
you pay for a piece of land/space and should be able to do what you like WITHIN it's boundary with consideration to your vehicle design be it UK European motorhome caravan camper or whatever. If you have awning car motorbike trailer or whatever if it fits your plot who gives a **** really?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Never
C.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Andrew and Shirley - With respect, I abide by rules: but when there is no rule and it is merely someone's silly whim, well...................... 

I was absolutely disbelieving when the warden told me - yes told me, (not asked) in no uncertain manner -that I must pitch facing inwards. I had the distinct impression that she did not approve of my choice of van.

I just find it beggars belief to be told that because my habitation door is facing my neighbour I am infringing their privacy. I say again, what if I sat and looked at them though the window? I have windows and doors on both sides of the van. Is that not the same? And in any case who is to say which is the correct side. And if people need that much privacy I wonder why they are on a camp site at all. 

It is irrelevant anyway because I voted with my wheels - and left the next day!

Sal


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

greenasthegrass said:


> oh yes on Rowntree Park in York this weekend - we were told to drive in and look at a bush.
> Greenie


I wish they'd make their blummin minds up cos they told us we had to reverse to the peg even after wifey said but we're not a caravan and we want to drive in so our back window looks out. So much inconsistency is to me caused by wardens alone.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

gaspode said:


> This situation arises at virtually every rally and the rally staff deal with it by using their common sense. Clearly there are a lot of CARAVAN (and yes - the caravan word is important) site managers/wardens who don't have any common sense. The simple answer is to go elsewhere next time - or maybe tell the site manager that for religious reasons you have to face East/West (or wherever your favourite god happens to be). An accusation of discrimination on the grounds of religion could be good for some amusement. :wink:
> 
> PS: We very rarely stay on sites in the UK, in Europe I've never heard of any site owner telling UK 'van owners which way round they have to park.
> 
> PPS: Twenty odd years ago we had an Italian caravan with the door on the offside - now that could have caused some interesting situations?


Gaspode you are a hoot. Like your style. :lol: 
Sal


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> greenasthegrass said:
> 
> 
> > oh yes on Rowntree Park in York this weekend - we were told to drive in and look at a bush.
> ...


And us driving in would put our bedroom at the back and our lounge at the front.............somehow I hate my bedroom backing onto a road LOL esp when it is crunchy gravel and some nice person walks by at 6am :wink:


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

If people want privacy then they should stay at home, nobody will tell m e what way to position my hab door, what arses


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Try Boroughbridge C&CC the friendliest site I've been on ! pretty much park how you bloody well like as long as you're on your pitch. Site is well laid out to provide a good mix of caravan motorhome and tents, I've never spoke to so many people in 2 days


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Agreed Boroughbridge is great! But they are C&CC not CC does that make a difference?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Friendliest club is a claim to live up to :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We observed a spat at a CC site (_I won't say where_) when two friends travelling together wanted to pitch with their doors facing, and (_conveniently_) one was in a British van and one in a Continental one, so they could both reverse onto their pitches, as is usually required.

The warden insisted that the Continental van must turn round so his hab door faced the same way as all the others, in spite of being told of the wishes of the two families. :roll:

It's a great shame, but it needs only one jobsworth like that to get all CC wardens tarred with the same brush, when in fact the vast majority are very reasonable and amenable to individual preferences.

Like anywhere else in society however, you are bound to come across the occasional pillock. We have had a few prize idiots on here, but that obviously doesn't suggest that all members of MHF are stupid. 8O

We were put off the C&CC club because of the unpleasant experience we had with a jobsworth warden on our first ever visit to one of their sites.

We later found out there had been loads of complaints about him over a period of several months, but it still tainted our attitude toward the club as a whole, and we had to make a concerted effort to put it behind us.

_(Not sure we have fully succeeded to be honest - which is pretty silly really, but only human nature I suppose! :roll: )_

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> We observed a spat at a CC site (_I won't say where_) when two friends travelling together wanted to pitch with their doors facing, and (_conveniently_) one was in a British van and one in a Continental one, so they could both reverse onto their pitches, as is usually required.
> 
> The warden insisted that the Continental van must turn round so his hab door faced the same way as all the others, in spite of being told of the wishes of the two families. :roll:
> 
> ...


Our worst experience with the C&CC was about three years ago at St Neots Cambs................don't suppose yours was at the same place ? I understand they (as they were a couple) are still wardens but I am not sure where.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I never think about our door I think more of our view and where the sun will rise/set. We were next to a Geist Caravan and its door was the other same side as our but because they made them reverse in it was way over the other side. On the RHS look at our van they had a nearside door so it didn't matter either way.

Mind at the Rowntree Park one its hardly scenic its the convenience for York centre we went for. The Caravan next to us had its blinds down all afternoon (afternoon delight eh?????) and there was a loud TV playing till into the late hours so nowt like being social.

Greenie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Our worst experience with the C&CC was about three years ago at St Neots Cambs................don't suppose yours was at the same place ?


No it wasn't Nette.

We found out about the complaints purely by chance at a show, when we were ambushed by the Club staff and asked for our comments on the service they provided.

That one bloke was a notorious individual who had given the "management" (_and his colleagues at the site_) a lot of headaches, so it's pretty stupid of us to let it tarnish our image of the C&CC . . . but it has, and we can't completely shake it off!

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Our worst experience with the C&CC was about three years ago at St Neots Cambs................don't suppose yours was at the same place ?
> ...


Well I think you should name and shame............I guess for us since the experience at St Neotts we have hardly used C&CC sites although remained members. I think the guy we had the problem with was a one off but never ever have I felt so bad LOL


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Well I think you should name and shame..


No need Nette - he's not there any more, and I don't really want to start a witch hunt to try and find out where he is now!

I just put it down to experience - if I can! :roll: It takes all sorts, doesn't it. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Maybe when we go to rally shows we should impose ourselves on the CC & C&CC stands and iron out a few of these inconsistencies that spoil it for all.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have had this rule explained to me on CC and C&CC sites. First in a British made van and once in my German one.

With the British van, I could not care less as I was using it when working away from home. I left the site at 6.30 am and did not get back till 6 pm.

In 20 months of owning my present van, I have had a total of 4 nights on sites and was told once to park a certain way. I am no longer a member of that club. :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we should complain via a letter to the club with full details.

cabby

we should also name and shame the sites whose wardens insist in whatever manner that we do as directed.


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

Travel and stay on European sites; problem doesn't then exist (and its more fun)
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Just a thought for the other side of the fence.

I am an extremely friendly person and love meeting people however I have a very nervous dog therefore I would not be happy facing some one else's habitation door. It's not the door, it's the fact that we'd all be sitting out facing each other and my dog would go barmy!!! :lol: :lol: What little bit of privacy I can get for her saves all of us a lot of grief! :lol: :lol: 

So lets not assume that it's simply a privacy issue because of unfriendly people but some of us who are trying to think of others and have a more peaceful time away!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It is so everyone has their own bit of garden to sit in.
Saves a lot of heartache if there are dogs and children in either M/Home.

This weekend Brillopad and I were facing each other and the dogs had no room to come out but our dogs got on, can you imagine if they didnt.

Mind you it meant facing Dennis every morning as we came out I couldnt hide from him  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

dawnwynne said:


> Just a thought for the other side of the fence.
> 
> I am an extremely friendly person and love meeting people however I have a very nervous dog therefore I would not be happy facing some one else's habitation door. It's not the door, it's the fact that we'd all be sitting out facing each other and my dog would go barmy!!! :lol: :lol: What little bit of privacy I can get for her saves all of us a lot of grief! :lol: :lol:
> 
> So lets not assume that it's simply a privacy issue because of unfriendly people but some of us who are trying to think of others and have a more peaceful time away!


I can understand that, wee have two dogs ourselves, although I haven't really found any problems with them facing others etc........now the rabbits and squirrels etc are another matter LOL :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My current gripe is at two C&CC sites in early spring the non-electric pitches all had high hedges to the South so that my solar panel was in shadow. Their attitude when, on an out of season date, I asked to be in the sun and promised not to use the hitch up was a plain no. I said that given their green credentials they obviously hadn't thought this through its like putting the tenters in the field furthest from the toilet block.


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi one of my favourite sites caravan club in st David's no hardstandings tell you nearside rear corner on post always park offside to post never been told to move think it's just to space the vans correctly I don't think it's anything to do with privacy my door is on the offside.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This really winds the jobsworths up.
Park up at 90 degrees to everyone else so that you face no one.

Only if your pitch is wide enough.

Dave p


Dave p


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

boater said:


> Hi one of my favourite sites caravan club in st David's no hardstandings tell you nearside rear corner on post always park offside to post never been told to move think it's just to space the vans correctly I don't think it's anything to do with privacy my door is on the offside.


Hi the site that I am referring to, isn't CC etc but the warden has definitely said it's for privacy reasons hence I was interested to see if others had found this anywhere else.........it's def the first time for us, but we def won't be going back if they keep this ruling. Shame as the site is brand new and quite pleasant, but not if you are facing into the hedgerow or looking at the back of a tourer.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Nette,
We have been asked (or told!) quite a few times to drive on and it tends to be Caravan Club Sites that are the more demanding.
We were at Rowntree Park this weekend too and you get a nice little speech when you arrive about being a continental van and driving up to the peg.
By the way Greenie I am sorry we did not get chance to meet you.
Were you the Esprit near the top of the site that offered their TV remote to the people who had forgotten theirs?
We were the Hobby opposite them,any way back to your question Nette!
Some sites will let you pitch however you want and some will insist you drive on.
To be honest it has never really caused a problem with the exception of Riverside at Stratford who insisted that all doors faced in the same direction which meant we stepped out on to a huge muddy puddle and they did not have another pitch,,needless to say we will not be returning to that site!
Val
x


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

*The association of Caravan and Camping exempted organisations * (ACCEO) have produced guidance on how to lay out a rally site. DEFRA (Natural England) have adopted this as a standard that it expects all site to follow.

This is printed in the guidance issued to all exempted clubs by Natural England on the application leaflet.

http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/ourwork/regulation/campingandcaravan/caravanexemption.aspx

Open the guidance/application leaflet and it is contained as an annex.

Jobs worths are not only at site level. Regimentation gone mad.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I can hardly believe what I am reading!

If I wanted to be regimented I would join a, errrrr, regiment!

I thought the Great Outdoors was all about freedom.

Our first thoughts when pitching up are:

1} The direction of the prevailing wind if likely to be wet.

2} The direction of the sun when in hot climes.

3} The slope of the land.

4} The view.

5} Whim and fancy.

6} A combination of any or all or none of the above!!!

Oh for those lovely Continental sites that have nice pitch borders made up of bushes within which you can do what you like.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd add an unobstructed view of astra :lol:


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

pippin said:


> Oh for those lovely Continental sites that have nice pitch borders made up of bushes within which you can do what you like.


I have often wondered how some of the Wardens/HSM/Campsite Owners would react if they had to run a campsite over the water.

It would be fun seeing them cope with camper abroad 

Derek


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

And if you have a habitation door on each side, are you required to park up sideways on ? or perhaps we wouldn't be allowed on their site at all.
Habitation doors are positioned in different places, front , centre, rear, left and right side, caravans and motorhomes come in varying lengths, what are the chances of adjoining pitches having doors lined up?
What about caravans and motorhomes which don't have seating by the habitation doors? What if I enter and leave my vehicle by either cab door, what if I pop in and out through the garage doors left and right, can I climb out through my windows, what about camper vans with the access doors at the rear? When my awning is in use with the safari room, I have the choice of three doorways in it, all facing different directions.
I'm due to stay in an hotel next week, I hope the door to my room isn't opposite another door, I don't want my privacy infringed.

Oh the freedom and joys of motorhoming


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

camper69 said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for those lovely Continental sites that have nice pitch borders made up of bushes within which you can do what you like.
> ...


They're not all perfect.
We stayed on a French campsite for two days as a laundry break.

The site manager insisted on accompanying me to the laundry room where he unlocked the door to allow me in. I was then allowed to place my dirty washing in the washing machine. The warden then programmed the machine and inserted the token and started it for me.
When the machine had finished I had to go back to the office and get the warden to unlock the laundry room. I then moved the washing over to the tumble dryer and once again the warden selected the programme insert a further token and started the machine. When the drier had finished ....yes you guessed it, another trip to the office collect said warden, unlock laundry room and I unloaded the washing and the warden relocked the room.

His reason was 'les children'!

Any site warden that asked me to park a certain way would have to give me a written guarantee to replace my habititation door if it was damaged by a gust of wind. :wink:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn't think I was in a bad mood today but this thread is now starting to really wind me up and that doesn't happen very often. 

This really has nothing to do with the habitation door it has to do with the 'living' space outside of it. If you choose to have a continental mh, and that is your choice, then there will possibly be times where you will be inconvenienced. Those are the cons of owning a mh from the continent. The same applies when those of us who own British mh's may find the same inconveniences when abroad. Is this really such a big deal?? 

Maybe I was cut from a different cloth but I will always try to have consideration for others...always... and these complaints about how a person doesn't have the 'freedom' to park anyway they want and how they should be able too simply because it suits them shows a total lack of respect or consideration for anyone other than themselves. 

Now I do agree that if both parties that will be facing each other are in agreement there is no harm and go for it but only one person here, that I have noticed, has mentioned the other party....have we as a society really gotten that self centred? I hope not.

If in my, what appears to be grumpy, opinion you'd rather have your freedom than don't stay at a site...wildcamp...no rules there! 

Time for a tea I think or something stronger... :wink:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Travel and stay on European sites; problem doesn't then exist (


We had this problem but in reverse. We have a British built Autotrail with hab door on the British nearside.

At one site in Germany last year we were told to park nose in on the pitch so that out door was facing the same way as all the German vans. When I say "told" it was actually communicated in gesticulations and sign language!
Instead of a lovely view of the Rhine our front lounge was in the bushes :x :x
Had to live with it as I don't know how to argue in German :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes but only on one site - Moreton in Marsh CC


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

dawnwynne said:


> I didn't think I was in a bad mood today but this thread is now starting to really wind me up and that doesn't happen very often.
> 
> This really has nothing to do with the habitation door it has to do with the 'living' space outside of it. If you choose to have a continental mh, and that is your choice, then there will possibly be times where you will be inconvenienced. Those are the cons of owning a mh from the continent. The same applies when those of us who own British mh's may find the same inconveniences when abroad. Is this really such a big deal??
> 
> ...


I don't think it even has anything to do with 'living space'.

99.9% of us (all nationalities) can rub along together all the time and are adult enough to sort out any pitch arrangements.

Then along comes some self inflated 'bossy-knickers' who gets every ones' backs up and creates an atmosphere.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

My pennyworth

I thought that when we went to a site we rented the pitch. Once paid it's ours and as long as we behave then we may use the pitch to suit us. 

Caravanners use their pitch to park their caravan, car, place awning and windbreak to within 3 feet of their neighbours pitch, even the guy ropes go onto the next pitch. They never receive a complaint. Why should they. They use all their pitch.

I once had an owner ask me to move to let another caravan use half my pitch as he had overbooked. Because I had a motorhome he thought that was acceptable. We were not able to get out of the motorhome by the habitation door and had to use the cab. When I asked for a refund of part of my fee he could not see the relevence.

Recently, like other members I was asked to keep to the right of the peg. When I was asked to move I did so, but using the reverse side to the right of the peg. The guy asked me to move again. I'd had enough. I asked if the rule was in writing. He said 'No, but it's normal practice now'.

'If I wish to complain what do I do' I asked. Smuggly he replied. 'You have to write to head office'. I replied, there's your answer about me not moving.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

As others have said, I've had it happen at Rowntree Park before now.

It's not (necessarily) a UK versus Euro-handed van issue though...more to do with layout. On my old UK van, we had a rear lounge so we'd like to have any view to the rear of the van - if for example the view was to the front of the pitch, that'd mean driving in hence hab door to the left of the pitch. Contrast caravans with front lounge would end up with hab door to the right of the pitch in this situation, and ditto with my current front-lounged van.

Whether it's an issue depends on the layout and pitch density of the site. If pitches are reasonably widely spaced and a good size, I don't have an issue facing someone's hab door. However if there's only a couple of yards of grassed area between the pitches, I'd be peeved if someone parked with their hab door facing mine because it is an invasion of privacy. I'm only glad the people with the nowty dog who were next to us a couple of weeks ago had a UK-handed van so their hab door was away from us, because my dogs spent the week in fear of it, without having the mutt staring at them at close quarters as well.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sites*

Hello,

Had both extremes.

We have habitation door on Euro Side, great for us due to the way we park on our drive.

We have had the must park with Cab window facing out from pitch, regardless of Privacy.

We have had the must park with door so as is not facing neighbour.

We have had the above with C&CC, CC and Independents. But only ever in the UK. I have never been asked to do this on the continent.

TM


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

dawnwynne said:


> I didn't think I was in a bad mood today but this thread is now starting to really wind me up and that doesn't happen very often.
> 
> This really has nothing to do with the habitation door it has to do with the 'living' space outside of it. If you choose to have a continental mh, and that is your choice, then there will possibly be times where you will be inconvenienced. Those are the cons of owning a mh from the continent. The same applies when those of us who own British mh's may find the same inconveniences when abroad. Is this really such a big deal??
> 
> ...


I maybe did not explain fully in my earlier post but I was told how to park my British van on an English site. This was at Blackwall plantation C&CC site in Derbyshire. The problem arose because I was placed on a pitch which was at right angles to the general run of pitches and they wanted my hab door to be away from the nearest caravan.

As I said in my earlier post, I did not care about being told which way to park. I was on that site for a good 8 to 10 weeks (with occasional short weekend breaks at home). The staff were very relaxed and laid back when the site was quiet but when the season started to pick up, they got a bit frazzled and officious at times. I am not going to be critical of them because it is not the sort of job that I would want to do.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

No Val we were in the smaller site in the corner with a Geist huge caravan with screaming kids at 8am Sunday morning 8O 

Ours was the big red one that was made to drive all the way round to go out the way we came in. 


Greenie :?


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I dunna care, we use a screen all the time anyway. Dropping it when it suits. Have been to Rowntree and reversed in, no one blinked an eye. Been sideways too in the pitches close to the building in the middle of the two sites. It does tend to be automatic to go the prevailing way of the doors. I had bull terriers until end march and liked the fact of not facing other dogs. I felt better. They never hurt anyone/dog. I'm sure that other dog owners felt the same. I now have, still the collie cross rescue, but now have an Italian greyhound and will soon be getting a daschund. I don't want other dogs upsetting/ grumping at my puppies. More to do with giving them good experiences and the little IG is up it's own backside as it is. As yet can't remember whether we have be told which way to face. Must be an unwritten rule I've taken on board.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Good heavens, all of you. This is Britain. Example to the whole world in matters of the law, rules and regulations and how to do things properly. We didn't get where we are today etc etc You can't just expect to relax and enjoy yourselves. If you want to do _that_ sort of thing get off and mix with them European johnnies....


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Evening all,

Our right hand drive motorhome has the hab door on the drivers side - we've never been asked to park "the other way round".

The discussion reminds me of an old Bailey Senator caravan we pitched next to in our caravanning days - it had a door on both sides, and an awning on both sides - but that was on a privately run site that was just interested in keeping all their customers happy. 


Regards,
John


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

we have a rollerteam 600G with the hab door on the drivers side,
we also have a cage door over the back garage door allowing our dogs fresh air and to be able to see out.
we have only been asked to drive in once at one site but had to turn around as the dogs kept barking at anyone walking close to them at the back.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Similar experiences.

We couldn't park next to our friends even though the site was almost empty. (that pitch is reserved even though nobody occupied it during our stay) must park left/centre/right of peg - why?, pitches without EHU are always in the shade with trees to block sun and sat dish, We have even been asked to pull forward so that the front of our MH was in line with the ones either side. The most ridiculous was to be told that we couldn't park our scooter at the side of our van and that it should be moved to the visitors car parking area. Didn't cut any ice when I mentioned we paid the same as a caravan and car yet they could keep their car. We voted with our feet.

The result is that we don't ever use CC or C&CC sites and are content with CL's and Cs's. 

We love the freedom of motor homing (and caravanning in the old days) but just can't understand the "jobsworth attitude" of some. Its all made worse by the inconsistency of it all so now all our main holidays are in Europe.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Hi I was just wondering if any owners of European MHs with the habitation door on the drivers side could answer a question.
> 
> Have you ever been told on a UK caravan site that you cannot reverse in and must drive in, due to the position of the hab door ? this would probably mean looking at the back end of a caravan behind you or a hedge etc.
> 
> ...


We don't do sites at all, but I think we'd prefer to be able to have a the hab door open and not be overlooked or overlook the next pitch, so may it's just common sense but our camper would fall foul of this rule as it's on our RHD drivers side.


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

We have a "Continental" with hab door on drivers side, we have never been asked to turn around, to drive in, even in Morton-on-the-Marsh.
If ever we are! Will never ever go back! And will report Warden to club, even if the Warden gets away with it on review, there will still be a grey mark on his/her record!


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

dawnwynne said:


> ....
> 
> This really has nothing to do with the habitation door it has to do with the 'living' space outside of it. If you choose to have a continental mh, and that is your choice, then there will possibly be times where you will be inconvenienced. Those are the cons of owning a mh from the continent. The same applies when those of us who own British mh's may find the same inconveniences when abroad. Is this really such a big deal??
> 
> ...............


My habitation door is on the right, and my barbecue gas take-off. water filler and toilet cassette hatch on the left hand side.
Which side of my vehicle would you rather have in view, The sight and smell of cooking and us all wandering round eating burgers, me removing the toilet cassette while you are eating and filling the water tank all done on the left side or us walking in and out of a door on the right?
I propose we all site our caravans and motorhomes sideways on, no-one will have the inconvenience of having to look at their neighbours getting on with their holidays, it won't matter which side our doors are on, it will be just like being at home in our rows of houses. All nice and regimented.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

i cannot believe what im reading here all sites have rules if you dont like them move on!! it dosnt matter if you dont agree, you all sound like spoilt teenagers, the house rule apply if you dont like it leave..... i might then get a chance to book a cc site on a weekend!


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We normally drive in. As we have both doors on drivers side, so that it still gives privacy to others either side. We have not yet been asked to reverse park, but I wouldn't have a problem with that, although neighbouring campers might!


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> No Val we were in the smaller site in the corner with a Geist huge caravan with screaming kids at 8am Sunday morning 8O
> 
> Ours was the big red one that was made to drive all the way round to go out the way we came in.
> 
> Greenie :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We always refer to that part of the site as the Naughty Step as the wardens usually send our friends in there as they have a tag axle van but we did notice some larger vans on the main site last weekend so maybe they have relaxed this rule?
You would have passed us on your way out as we were on the row you had to drive out to get into the smaller site.

Val


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Never experienced that ..........so I can't drive in forwards with my near side hab door either, if it suits me !!!!

JOhn


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

karlb said:


> i cannot believe what im reading here all sites have rules if you dont like them move on!! it dosnt matter if you dont agree, you all sound like spoilt teenagers, the house rule apply if you dont like it leave..... i might then get a chance to book a cc site on a weekend!


Karl,

The Caravan Club is always looking for people like you to run their camps.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I know sites have to have rules & regulations but l must confess, that I do find some campsite's rules seem rather OTT! Surely, this not wanting to be pitched facing the habitation door of the neighbouring vehicle is NOT a regular complaint from the vast majority of motorhome, caravan or tent owners is it???  I mean with a motorhome, caravan or tent you expect and accept that when you stay on a campsite you are always going to live in close proximity to your fellow campers and basically, whatever way your habitation door faces, you are hardly likely to enjoy absolute privacy on any campsite are you? :? People walk past your van all day long and wherever you pitch your outfit, someone will be overlooking you from one angle or another. So therefore, campsites are never, ever going to be places where you can avoid such close human contact! I think if privacy really is an issue for someone, then perhaps campsites are not the ideal place for them to stay on, as by and large wherever they pitch their vehicle someone will have them in their sight! 

We all like privacy and solitude sometimes and we ourselves particularly enjoy those times when we wildcamp in little out of the way, peaceful places and to us this is the true freedom of motorhoming - but when we do book onto a campsite or attend a rally or a meet, we are more than happy to park up with our neighbours door facing ours and we have got to meet some very interesting and some exceptionally nice people by doing so. 

Personally, I think all this 'park with all the doors facing a certain way ruling' is rather petty if you ask me and if the only reason for this rule is because certain people want privacy, then I must confess I am somewhat confused by their interpretation of 'privacy!' Still it takes all sorts I suppose! :?

Happy camping! 

Sue :?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

karlb said:


> i cannot believe what im reading here all sites have rules if you dont like them move on!! it dosnt matter if you dont agree, you all sound like spoilt teenagers, the house rule apply if you dont like it leave..... i might then get a chance to book a cc site on a weekend!


You seem to be missing the point..... there is no such rule.

Sal


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

MyGalSal said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> > i cannot believe what im reading here all sites have rules if you dont like them move on!! it dosnt matter if you dont agree, you all sound like spoilt teenagers, the house rule apply if you dont like it leave..... i might then get a chance to book a cc site on a weekend!
> ...


i dont think im missing anything , some sites ask you to park a certain way others dont, because it is not a common thing thats why i called it a "house" rule.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> You seem to be missing the point..... there is no such rule.
> 
> Sal


I hope you are right Sal as it's a darned silly one is all I can say! :lol: :lol: :lol:

All the best to you and your husband and I trust you are both keeping well? 

Sue x


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I too think it's a silly rule or none rule, but silly all the same. If you ever question a Wardens ruling on a CC Site and ask them to show you where in the rules it says it. I bet they will take you to the section that says the Warden can run his site and make requests for the good of all campers on the facility. Perhaps not those exact words, but knuckles down to a get out of jail statement to allow them to make up any rules they want.

Must add that in general I have no issues with Caravan Club sites, except for the crazy booking system.

I will soon have a van with the door on the "wrong" side so I will have to wait and see :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Just back from the show at Newbury. As my habitation door is on the 'wrong' side, I normally check first with whoever is siting me. This is polite and gives me the chance to negotiate.

As we pulled up to the indicated pitch I asked the marshall if he wanted me to pull in forward or reverse in, his answer was simple, if you want the sun in the morning, forwards, in the afternoon, reverse in, with that he moved on. 

And we did get some sun! and wind and a little rain.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It doesn't make any difference to the ferry companies. They still pull a truck or coach so close alongside so you can't open the 'hab' door. Even when you have the hazard lights going indicating a disabled person is on board.

Ray.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that has replied. I just wanted to add that the site I referred to wasn't actually a club site.....but a recently opened site in Woodhall Spa Lincolnshire.

Very nice the site is too, but I must admit it certainly out me off returning.

http://www.woodhallcountrypark.co.uk/


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Sue

Thanks, Don and I are fine now. Had a bit of a traumatic time collecting new van with various issues with HymerUK but we are now back on track, back home in Ayr, the sun has finally come out to play and our thoughts are now turning to our 3 month trip to Spain beginning 7 June. We love our new van and are happy with our choice - whichever side our door is on!

Almost June till you get your new baby! I'll be watching the posts from Spain to see how it goes for you.

Good luck.

Sal


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sal,

Oh dear, sorry to hear you've had a bit of a stressful time of late but pleased to hear that everything seems to be all sorted out now! I don't know .... why can buying a new MH be so stressful????? Have you written about all your problems on the forum as if you have, I must have missed it as I haven't read anything? 

We have been told it's going to be more like the end of July before we can expect to take delivery of our new baby, so we will just have to be patient that little big longer! However, I must confess that I'm looking forward to getting back to a bit more space again. The loan van is lovely though and we're certainly not complaining and we're off to Ireland for 4 weeks in it on 13th June. Ireland is a country I've longed to visit for years and we're both really looking forward to our trip. One thing we have discovered about having a smaller van, is that we can certainly get around so much easier and wildcamping around Ireland is gonna be so much fun!  

Have a great holiday and give my love to Don.

Sue x


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Having just spent a fantastic week-end at the Rowntree Park site and also being subject to the "continental van rule", we actually found it beneficial as we located a pitch surrounded by hedges and facing the afternoon sun- this gave us more privacy and useable space than had we driven in. After all, this is not a site renowned for its vistas and so if you don't like the rules you know where to go.....


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Hymervan

I think it's fine to drive in etc if it is something that you don't mind doing, looking at the photo the pitch you were on looks fine.

What I personally wouldn't like to do is look at the back end of a tourer or another motorhome, or in fact a deep dark hedge which is the point of my OP and to ask what others have experienced with this supposed rule and in fact IF it is a well known rule, that I didn't know about.

As it happens we have voted with our feet or should I say wheels and we would have been there again last week for four nights, but chose to go to another site in Woodhall and as it happened once we had booked some Friends we had met at another place decided to join us. Hence 2 bookings lost.

What is it the Pub Landlord says 'rules are rules' LOL :wink:


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I think it all depends on the layout of the van too; we tend to sit on the Captains chairs at the dining area and to watch TV and so are facing towards the back of the van in any case. For the views ( if they are available), then we tend to sit outside. But then at the weekend we did get a choice of pitches so we weren't forced in to the dark corner with no sun etc....


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi ref layout very true too, we also face to the back of the MH for tv etc, but the drivers side of our MH only has a window at the back in the bedroom area, which we can't see from the front. On a nice day it is fine as we have the door open, but on a gloomy day like today I must admit we rely on the light etc coming in from the front.....hence why I find being parked right up to hedges etc not ideal for our particular MH.

We have even considered replacing the habitation door, as that also is in one piece with no window. But I guess that would be a pricey exercise, it was the one thing we weren't keen on when we bought the MH.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Am I glad we spend our summers on the French aires 46 last year. We do not then have to put up with a load of tos***s that call themselves holiday site wardens. We are on an aire at Stenay east France at this moment. €7 for a nice spot overlooking the river with hot showers nice toilet block €3 for 48 hours WiFi and no tuggers in site.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Unfortunately couldn't do France at the weekend- but will have two weeks during the school hols when we aim to do as we please!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Horses for courses etc............


----------

